# Taking Ibuprofen while pregnant?



## makeupgirl

Soooo someone on the 1st Tri board just brought it to my attention that you're not supposed to take ibuprofen at all while pregnant...

Last weekend I took one ibuprofen to calm my cramps that came around every time I sneezed. I believe it was either 200mg or 400mg but no more than that. Come to think of it... over Christmas, before I confirmed I was pregnant, I took one as well.

I had no idea you couldn't take it! :dohh: Now I'm extremely worried... :wacko:

Anyone have any input on this??


----------



## beanzz

Taking it once or twice can't harm baby. You just shouldn't take it regularly. The only time it can harm baby from such a small dose is in the third trimester. Your baby is fine :) if you're really worried talk to your midwife or doctor :flower: take Paracetamol or Tylenol in the future.


----------



## makeupgirl

beanzz said:


> Taking it once or twice can't harm baby. You just shouldn't take it regularly. The only time it can harm baby from such a small dose is in the third trimester. Your baby is fine :) if you're really worried talk to your midwife or doctor :flower: take Paracetamol or Tylenol in the future.

Thank you :flower: I momentarily stopped breathing! Lol. Just want my peanut to be as healthy and safe that he/she can be!


----------



## beanzz

I get scared even taking Paracetamol on the rare occasion! :haha: It's normal to worry, just try and go without if you can and if not then at least now you know which are best to take :)


----------



## lil_mama_415

tynoel is the best but ibprofen is just not safe once you do know and more than a time or two taking them


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:shrug: not entirely sure, but when I asked my doctor she said that taking under 800mg is fine, but if I'm taking it for over a week then to come in and she'll see what's going on and perscribe me something else.


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't, honestly. It's a blood thinner and can be really dangerous in pregnancy. I don't think once or twice will do any damage but definitely Tylenol over Ibuprofen!


----------



## babymomma37

I got drunk when i was about 3 weeks and found out i was pregnant at 5 weeks... imagine that worry :( one or two is fine but dont take anymore...i take the generic of tylenol alot i took 1 everyday for 4 days because of my major headaches


----------



## KiwiMOM

I got drunk a few times before I knew.. There's not a huge point in worrying about things you did before you knew you shouldn't because trust me, it just makes you worry! Have a read up on the sorts of things you should avoid in pregnancy to avoid the same sort of worry in future.. I google or ask my mom if I'm not 100% sure that its ok. My mom is an OB and told me to take ibuprofen when I had a UTI brewing at 20 weeks.. so in a small dose I wouldn't worry. Try a hot water bottle or something similar for cramping in the future, I live with mine! :flower:


----------



## samisshort

That won't do anything to your baby, promise :flower: My doctor said if I really needed to, I could take Ibprophen. There's times I need it, but I just suck it up and take Tylenol instead. Tylenol works well for me if I have an ice cold water and lay in bed, and if I'm not hungry.

Before I found out I was pregnant (was around 6 weeks when I found out, I think) I had taken Ibprophens and Excedrins, and I was smoking cigarettes too.... I was so worried when I found out that my baby wouldn't be there anymore.... But I had an emergency scan at 10 weeks (I was having fevers and was losing weight rapidly from pneumonia) and my son was perfect. I've had two ultrasounds since then too, and he's still perfect. He's growing right and everything looks fine.

Don't worry yourself :hugs:


----------



## megrenade

yeah, I was told to NOT take ANYTHING but Tylenol.. unless your doctor/midwife gives you the "ok".


----------



## Wildfire81

beanzz said:


> Taking it once or twice can't harm baby. You just shouldn't take it regularly. The only time it can harm baby from such a small dose is in the third trimester. Your baby is fine :) if you're really worried talk to your midwife or doctor :flower: take Paracetamol or Tylenol in the future.

I am not a teen, but you are correct. Just do not take it unless your doctor says it is okay. For my credentials I have a license to dispense medication.


----------



## makeupgirl

Thank you ladies! Never gonna take that again! :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Not sure about Ibuprofen as I can't take that. But I took paracetamol pretty much every day of my pregnancy. x


----------

